# emotions in different musical genres



## emotify (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey, 

I'm a ph.d. student doing research on musical emotion and I've made a psychological test which lets you find out what kind of emotions you seek in music (while chilling out on a website in an internet radio fashion). I post it to this group because I already have enough participants for the classical music section (which doesn't forbid you from listening to it, because in my opinion it's the best section! 

The test is here: emotify.org 

If you participate, you are also providing data for my research, for which I'm eternally grateful! 

Thanks, 
Anna


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Anna

I'm trying, I really am. But the instructions don't point out the tabs at the top enabling you to choose the musical genre; there are few adjectives covering negative responses (boredom, indifference, neutral etc); and, without going very much further, I suspect that you've not taken audience into account. Familiarity is important, and I've not yet heard a piece that might be regarded as a 'classic' in any genre on both sides of the Atlantic...

...still, I'll keep trying.


----------

